# Tegu has clouded eye, slight bulge by under eye



## carcharios (Oct 25, 2009)

I took out my juvenile B&W tegu today from under his water dish where he perpetually hides and noticed that his right eye was closed. He eventually opened it but I noticed a slight cloudiness to it - and no, I'm not talking about the nictitating membrane because that was down when I noticed the cloudiness. I also noticed a slight bulge to the rear of his eye - more so than the other side. 

Can anyone recommend anything for this? Can I purchase drops that may work to fix this condition? Any help would be appreciated. I don't want this to get worse. 

Carcharios


----------



## whoru (Oct 25, 2009)

he could have an infection going on this happen to a leopard gecko i had..i would take it to the vet better safe than sorry


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 25, 2009)

You really don't want to wait around with eye stuff. Loss of vision could very probable at this point. I would like to see a picture though, so I know what to look for etc.


----------



## carcharios (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll try to take one tonight. Its not really cloudy yet but definitely a greyish film over his right eye.


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, a picture would help.Is he shedding by any chance ? here is some info for you to check out if you like. 



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.anapsid.org/eyebulge.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.anapsid.org/eyebulge.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## carcharios (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the article. To be honest, the eye looks more like my lizard has a cataract. It's not swollen - but the area to the rear of the eye is. The eye has a think grey film over it - very thin for that matter. But it's not the nictitating membrane because even when that goes down, the greyish film is still there. Here is some other info on my guy that may help:

Purchased him in June.
Seemed to be in hibernation as he never comes out of hiding and stays under the cyprus mulch all the time.
On the few occassions I unearthed him and fed him crickets, he did eat them - but then went back into hiding.
I turned the lighting off and left him to be but he still continues to sleep.
Has not eat in two to three months at this point - I did add crickets but he's not interested. only wants to hibernate.

At this point, I'm considering taking the mulch out of the cage and putting down newspaper so that he's forced to stop hibernating and perhaps bask a little in the light. I want to get him eating again. He does still have energy when I do awake him but I'm worried at the amount of time he's been hibernating and now the eye issue. 

I'm going to try to get a vets appointment for Wed. Hope they can figure out the issue.


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

Your welcome.I understand your concern about his eye and it's good that you made a vet appointment.I know you don't want him to hibernate but Tegus do what they want.If he wants to hibernate I would leave him alone.The hibernation can last all the way to the end off March.That's normal.I wouldn't dig him up to much or put crickets in his enclosure because it can stress him out.Good luck at the vet and please keep us posted.Thank you.


----------



## carcharios (Oct 26, 2009)

Would it be normal for him to be hibernating all the way from June? My guess is this juvie is a captive caught specimen since it's hibernating at the opposite time of my captive raised female. She's just going down now and he's been hibernating since early June.


----------

